# New shoolbuilding vote failed.



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The vote for a 39 M bond for new school and improvements fails 2 to 1.  Dang I almost got in that picture.I was standing in another line just to left of those people.

http://www.dglobe.com/content/no-both-518-ballot-questions

The school board has been trying everything to get this passed.I received 3 mailings on it and the radio was plastered with ads.Had the voteing all at Worthington,some had to drive 20 miles to vote!!!

One of the FAQ in the mailing

"What if it doesn't pass?"

We will bring it back before the voters because we need it

Well the people said we don't need it by 2 to 1 so maybe we need a new school board!!!!!!

Why I'm ticked along with most other farmers.

A 100K house in town would be assessed $86 per yr.

1/4 of ground with house $800-1000 depending on assessed value

480 acres =$4154.

Then they got it broke down to the acre $3.73-$7.45 per acre per yr.Jeeze who are they trying to fool???

Fortunatly our land is not all in this school district.And the other 2 are not so spend happy and need to show off with the latest and greatest.And it shows on our property taxes.We pay double in this county per acre in prop tax then the next county.

And I think JBS should be paying for any new classrooms anyway.They have to teach how to speak English to many students so it does take more teachers and time.People are getting fed up with it and takeing their kids to other schools in smaller nearby towns.Worthington School is now what they call a "White out" school.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Personally, I am all out against public education!

Why? Because it, at least in Illinois, has shown itself to an outrageously successful failure!

Illinois has used education time and again to promote tax increases, only to divert the money to the general fund. Think Lottery, River Boat Gambling, Casinos. Every one of these was sold with the tag line: "The money will go to education", only to be diverted within 5 years.

Not to mention property taxes (our local tax assessor is now serving time for, among other things, improperly handling property taxes.

So here's the questions:

1) Am I the only person around who reads? (Oh, I forgot, they aren't taught to read nowadays until they get into college.)

2) Am I the only person who remembers these shams? (Maybe it's because they're all doped up on drugs to fix their ADD.)

3) Am I the only person who sees the "Wizard" behind the curtain?

4) Am I the only person who drinks Scotch? (I'll bet this is all because Anheiser-Busch is putting something in Budweiser).

Ralph

Doggone it--I knew I shouldn't have gone out to town last night!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Answer to above is no.....and I'll take Glen Livet 15 yr please....

Come on fellas you have to educated to little beasts, they don't get any at home, besides that's the governments responsibility to educate our kids isn't it? I mean who is suppose to educate them? The parents? They're in short supply nowadays......now we have sperm donors and mommas who have em so they can get a check.....they'll educate them, show em all the finer points of how to get paid in today's society and go fishing at the same time.....or how to sit on your ass on the front porch and get paid.....or how to multiply at the age of 13-14 so they can then be the educators in another cycle......it's pathetic


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

They've had the school superintendent on TV this morning whineing.Says there are 600 more students today ln grades 1-12 then in 06.

Well they have 275 students per grade now.In 1977 there was 324 in my class.So they have about 600 less students now then in 77.

Cherry pickin their numbers.


----------



## Russ61 (May 19, 2011)

I found some old papers for my farm,school fund mortage circa 1913 . Had no idea what they were ,took them to our historical society .She told me thats how it used to be.When you bought a house or whatever ALL the interest paid went to fund the SCHOOLS ! Could you imagine the schools we could have with the greedy banks not getting thier share?Its a shame but we'll never see the likes of this again.


----------

